# air cooled HID



## cleanbuds (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm a total noob and wanted to buy an hps light but instead bought an air cooled HID. 

It was on sale and it's not too late to return it but it seems like it may be a good thing...

So it's 400W HID. It's a heavy system and from what I've read almost completely pointless for weed and actually produces less lumens. 

But I have no AC in my house and in the summer it can get 80-90 F on some days. Inside a grow tent with an HPS it could be even more yes? 

Should I bother hooking this crazy system up?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 7, 2015)

you've read air cooled hoods are pointless for weed????


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2015)

What type of hid?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2015)

I might be confusing you with someone else but weren't you going to veg under T5's and do HPS for flower? that seemed like a good plan to me..


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 7, 2015)

Sunleaves plug n play 6 400w 

Rosebud I don't know what T5's are but I was planning on an HPS but got a little confused at the store lol


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2015)

Cleanbugs it is SO confusing at the store... I remember that well. So well. Ok, so T5's are not as hot as a MH, if that is what you bought? T5's are not real expensive and the don't generate much heat. Most people, I think, prefer them to any other vegging light. Except LED maybe.
HPS will heat up your house if you have no AC, you will need to cool the grow by portable AC or something.

There are LED's on the market that veg and flower and don't heat up as much...

I don't know about trying to flower with T5s. People have done it but I don't really know the results. THey would be the coolest to run.   Sorry if i confused you more.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70622&highlight=lighting               < check out this thread.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 9, 2015)

The Sunleaves Plug and Play 6 is just a reflector.  What kind and type of HID light did you get?  Can you send us a link or give us more information?


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 9, 2015)

400W ION Electronic Ballast, 400W Sunleaves OptiLUME HPS Bulb, Sunleaves Sunspot 6 Plug N' Play, Dura Series Fan 4" 171 cfm


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 9, 2015)

I thought you said that you didn't buy a HPS?

That fan should work just fine to cool a 400W HPS....if you have cooler incoming air.  However, you need to set this up so that the fan pulls air through the light and then out wherever you exhaust.


----------



## hippy59 (Feb 11, 2015)

HID can be eather/both HPS and MH so you bought good. just get the 400 HPS or MH. whichever you need. HPS for flowering MH for vegging.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2015)

Cleanbud, you are confused.  HID stands for high intensity discharge and is simply the class the light is in.  Like saying something is fluorescent--there are several different types of fluorescent lighting.  

Whether you can run both MH and HPS bulbs will depend on the ballast.  Magnetic ballasts generally only run HPS or MH, not both,  Digital or electronic ballasts will fire both.  They still need to be the correct wattage--the bulb sized to the ballast (there are exceptions, but I am not going to get into that now).  You purchased a 400W electronic ballast.  What you got is probably pretty similar to this:  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-GLK400LS24-Digital-Dimmable/dp/B005ECY4UQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1423670801&sr=8-2&keywords=400w+grow+light?[/ame]?

What exactly did you buy and how much was it?  There is always _someone_ on here that can advise you on whether a purchase is a good deal or not.  Do not be too quick to rush in to buy equipment if you are not familiar with what you are buying.  If you bought this retail on sale, someone else somewhere will have just as good a price.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2015)

Are you also drawing in fresh air into the grow area?
Looked at pics in tent growers


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 11, 2015)

I have a fan rotating and blowing air at the bottom and have 2 holes open in the bottom of the tent. Do I need 2 fans running? One to cool light and one to vent fresh air? 

and yes THG I am very confused but starting to get the hang of this lol. I bought this at the store and they had lightly informed me of how it works and said this set should work


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 11, 2015)

I suggested a fan/hood/duct layout over in the "tent growers club" thread... suppose I should have put it here.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2015)

How much did you pay for it?  Is it an electronic ballast?  Is it dimmable?  Did you get both MH and HPS bulbs?  If you have san electronic ballast, a MH light is preferable for vegging.  Let us know exactly what you purchased and we will try to help you get the most from it.

You need an exhaust fan.  This will supply fresh air for the plants and cool the light if connected correctly.    This will be connected to the light either directly or with ducting.  Most of use connect it with ducting.  This fan will be pulling air through the light, thus cooling it.  The openings at the bottom of the tent will allow fresh air to be drawn in.   

You also need a fan that moves the air around--an oscillating fan.  You will want this to be situated so that it blows gently on the canopy and moves the existing air in the space around.


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 11, 2015)

Ballast is digital it can do 200W, 400W, or "super charge"

I have one 400W HPS bulb

I paid about $500 for everything including tent, ducting, ballast, light, hood, inline, carbon filter, ropes, chains, temp/humidity gauge, light timer, nutes, etc 
Only thing I forgot to get was the pH meter which should get here on friday

Just put in the oscillating fan, thanks THG!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2015)

What about an exhaust fan?  That is the important one.  What kind of exhaust fan (exactly) did you get?  This is important as if it is a duct booster fan, this will not do the job...it is not strong enough (nor is it meant to) be coupled with a carbon filter.  How do you have it connected now?


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 12, 2015)

I have no exhaust fan just a 4" inline and an oscillating fan to move air. 

Am I missing one?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2015)

YES.  This is what I have trying to tell you.  *You need an exhaust fan.*  You do not necessarily need an intake fan--most of us do not use one.  An exhaust fan is critical.  What kind of inline fan did you get?


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 12, 2015)

the person above me (obsessed) is literally brain dead. I post specifically what I'm doing because I'm new and I want to be criticized until I get it right. got a problem? your post sounds like spam because it adds NOTHING useful to this conversation 
________



THG - I bought this one (but not from ebay, from the store so it can be returned)  http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/131175758265?lpid=82&chn=ps 
Which type of exhaust fan would you recommend? I have no idea what that is lol.

I'm currently using my inline to suck air from in the tent through the light and exhausted out the top. Calculated my tent requires 171 CFM for its cubic feet and that inline is 171 CFM. I calculated it should have a 5 second air exchange because I'm pulling the air from the inside of the tent out

My real concern is on sunny days or this coming summer. I easily hit the low 80s with the sun out so in the summer it will be over 90 

thanks for the help!!! I feel like I'm getting closer now


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 12, 2015)

.

90F+ is too hot



inline (silver)

squirrel-cage (black)

centrifugal (blue) 

View attachment INline.jpg


View attachment squirrelcage.jpg


View attachment cntrifugal.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2015)

No, this is not Spam.  I do not understand why you would even think it is--there is no product being touted and no place of business being promoted.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2015)

Need to do some reading Cleanbud are your going to have some dead plants on your hands. You have to have fresh air being pulled in and stale air out to keep your babies happy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2015)

I have one like the Blue Centrifugal. I have a controller that allows you to turn it up or down to get the speed/power ya need. Works great when im growing. LOL which has been awhile.:huh:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 14, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Need to do some reading Cleanbud are your going to have some dead plants on your hands. You have to have fresh air being pulled in and stale air out to keep your babies happy.


 
Yes, I agree.  I think cleanbuds is just not quite getting ventilation.  I need to figure out to explain it better.

Cleanbud, ventilation is the winter and the summer are different.  Let's get you squared around for right now so that your plants do not die.  

You do not need an intake fan, but you do need someplace for fresh air to be pulled in.  Intakes are near the floor of the space.  You need an exhaust fan located either in the tent or outside the tent.  If outside the tent, you use ducting to connect the fan to the light.  The other end of the light will be open or have a carbon filter connected, if necessary.  The exhaust is higher in the space as hot air rises.  In addition you need an oscillating fan moving the air around and to help strengthen the stems of the plants as they have no wind to do this.


----------



## Batman (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks! Good to read.


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 23, 2016)

Can You Run a air cooled hood without running a inline fan on it :confused2:


----------

